# trailer for my bol



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Today we picked up a used 30' that we bought through an on line auction. It is pretty good, needs a good cleaning & new mattresses but is not in bad shape. Any one ever rehab a used trailer got any pointers for us?


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

check out 'cheaprvliving.com' forum. lots of folks rebuilding on there, and lots of excellent ideas!


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the lead kappydell.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had pop up trailers motorhome, and a 24' trailer, my plan was to bug out at either a provincial park or govt land far off mainstream. 
Today I have a permanent BOL with the 24 trailer on to accomodate extra family.
Just ensure your tow vehicle is well maintained, and a clear plan of escape in case SHTF always have a back up route.....


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

We are going to work on our trailer at our home; my DH has an extensive set of tools in the barn and once we get it up to snuff we are going to haul it out to our 40 acres & set it up. 
There is a built in couch that I want to take out because it freaks me out to have any used upolstered surface that might have bugs in it. The mattresses and dinette cushions are already being tossed but I am worried about dismanteling the couch, about how it might affect the floor or walls since it is built in. I always try to think these things through first before I bring it up to my DH as he tends to freak out about these type of issues. Anyway I am still looking for info on how to do this.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

look real close where the propane lines go thru the floor up to the appliances, to make sure that they are not damaged or worn. Depending on the amount of road time it has seen some appliances get loose and chafe the lines. do a propane leak down test to make sure that there are no leaks.
Check the spring hanger condition and repack the wheel bearings you don't need an undercarrage failure on a bug out. If you plan on an extended stay an outdoor kitchen set up is nice and keeps the odors out of the inside. 
If you are not already aware the fridge NEEDS to be level for parked operation and should be as level as practical for road operation. Remember spare tires, and propane tanks


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea, got the propane stuff covered my DH is a plumber & is LP certified. 
This thing looks like it was rarely on the road, was someone's shelter from the storm after Rita maybe?
It is not in bad shape at all just needs a good clean up and replacement of cloth surfaces, curtains stuff like that.
Has vinyl floor so thats a good thing. One of the furnace grills needs replaced and someone took the burner grates for the stove top.
The couch could probably been cleaned and recovered I am just grossed out by it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Unless you think that someone was sitting on that couch bareasss naked, it probably is just fine as is, just take the covers off of the foam cushins, give them a good cleaning in an industrial-sized washing machine at the local laundry-mat and put it back together again.

Normally the foam is considered hygenic, so, unless you see blood-stains through the foam itself, it should be just fine.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Unless you think that someone was sitting on that couch bareasss naked, it probably is just fine as is, just take the covers off of the foam cushins, give them a good cleaning in an industrial-sized washing machine at the local laundry-mat and put it back together again.
> 
> Normally the foam is considered hygenic, so, unless you see blood-stains through the foam itself, it should be just fine.


Dear Diary...


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, the couch is getting wierder; it is supposed to be a fold out type, it has the mechanical part but the front of the couch is built up so that it can't fold out. Also in the corner under the couch is where the plenum and vent pipes are for the heater. We have put the couch issue on hold because we have to do some work on the electric.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

When you buy a used trailer be *Sure* to set off bug bombs in it.
Including one or two against bedbugs, *before* you put anything in it.

I would recommend 2 broad band ( roaches etc) bug bombs on day x , followed by 2 bed bug specific ones on day x+1.

Tape up all openings as much as you can to get a good concentration of agent inside and leave it sit overnight afterwards for a good soak beofre you open up the trailer again.

Its better to have one or two very high concentration fumigation than several low concentration ones.

This is very impoartant or you may get a problem into your hosue that could take years to address.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I biggest issue with trailers is water leaks, They last a long time if you keep them sealed. Check for any water damage, stains, soft spots or bubbles in the floor. If I were going to place one some where I would build a cover for it to go under.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

the first thing I told my DH is the bug bomb thing. We did examine it for leaks before we bought & again after we brought it home. We have not had any heavy rains but so far have found no leaks. Its a good Idea to build a roof, we may do that as we want to build a covered area any way & and out door kitchen we could make one big awning.
thanks for the additional input.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

nomadjanet said:


> Today we picked up a used 30' that we bought through an on line auction. It is pretty good, needs a good cleaning & new mattresses but is not in bad shape. Any one ever rehab a used trailer got any pointers for us?


 do your self a favor before you get started and repack the wheel bearings and put some good 6 ply tires on the thing,also if you have the little hub caps on the hubs, buy some bearing buddy hub caps with the grease fitting on them. I used to have a service station and every weekend we sold a lot of trailer bearings, hubs ect because they were not well maintained. there's nothing worse than a well planned trip and then have a wheel bearing burn out the first fifty miles just before dark with no parts stores open.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Check your floors really well. Not uncommon to find some rotted wood under the floor covering. Also check the roof for leaks. You can reseal the roof yourself. You may also want to fog the interior to be sure you don't have any unwanted bugs left behind by the previous owners.


----------

